# Definition of joy



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not had a great week with Molly health wise, she is on new drug to hopefully help her pancreatitis and although early in the week seemed to be getting some bounce had a very restless night on Tuesday and then Wednesday night was really very unhappy indeed and wanted to eat grass every half hour or so 

She did not want food and stayed unhappy most of Thursday until she asked for food just before bedtime and I gave her a tiny amount of chicken and rice. 










We all slept really well that night and had a quiet day on Friday but today she had stolen a shoe and a slipper before 9.30am so I thought was probably ready for a run 










If the toy looks a bit too big for her it is probably because it is not hers - it is Chances 

She is still not back on her usual food and I am not totally sure we are out of the woods health wise but today she was a happy bouncy girl so all is good in our world.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh! Bless her! Stay well little girl.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope you get the meds sorted out . . . . she is one of my favorites!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly Moo - it certainly looks as if there is a bit of a glimmer back in her eye in that last shot.
Fingers crossed that she is on the mend and you will be able to reintroduce her to her diet that has worked well in the past.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Who would have guessed a stolen shoe and slipper could be such cause for joy? keep feeling better Molly we are all rooting for you.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks all - she is definitely feeling much better but I am being very cautious and slow with getting her back to normal food and think it more important for her to get her health back for now and normal food can wait


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww bless Molly ....hope you keep well


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad she is getting back to her usual cheeky self.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sending healthy thoughts your way! I hope she gets better soon. she does look like she is enjoying herself with that treasure


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We have a vet appointment booked for Saturday for another blood test to make sure all looks well there with Molly. It is a month since her last blood test when things were not good so we will see if the medicine is doing its job and her levels now look OK.

She does seem happier at the moment although worrying my slightly at times so I just really want to know if all is well according to the blood results.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope the results are good on saturday then. Its horrid worrying about these daft dogs isn't it?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How's Molly doing??
Hopefully improving every day? X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is having a grumpy couple of days  

It is four weeks since she started on the medication and she is generally happier than she was, but has had an off day about once a week which is too much really  

The vet has now given us a probiotic to add to her food and is going to discuss her with a few other people including the lab to decide what tests to do and we are going back for blood tests on Friday.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly.
It is good that you have such a good relationship with your vet and it really sounds as if he is trying to help sort poor Mollymoo out.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2nd I know this has nothing to do with pancreatitis per se but try not to despair because medical advances are moving at stunning speed these days on all fronts. I just read of how inserting faeces from a healthy gut into an unhealthy one cured 19 of 20 cases of C difficile. Another story was of a young Quebec man cured of fatal lymphoma (I think) with a brand new and expensive trial in NYC which is having tremendous results. Keep the faith.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks  and yes I am worried about her with one thing and another she has not been properly well for any period of time this year and I am a born worrier and concerned it is all linked and something really serious  

She is still grumpy but needed a bath and cut so I have done that today and the good news is she ate OK with a tiny bit of the probiotic on her food.

The vet is one I last used many many years OK but he is the oldest and most experienced in the practice and so far he is listening to my concerns that all is not totally well and working with me to try and find the cause.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

2ndhandgal said:


> The vet is one I last used many many years OK but he is the oldest and most experienced in the practice and so far he is listening to my concerns that all is not totally well and working with me to try and find the cause.


So Molly is doing somewhat better, but you haven't figured out the exact cause? I suspect if you're checking her pancreas, you've tested for diabetes? Maybe not, since a common symptom of diabetes is excessive thirst. What else have you noticed? Could it be an infection in her gut? The probiotic would help if so. Does she have regular bowel movements? That is, could she be constipated? 

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sassy said:


> So Molly is doing somewhat better, but you haven't figured out the exact cause? I suspect if you're checking her pancreas, you've tested for diabetes? Maybe not, since a common symptom of diabetes is excessive thirst. What else have you noticed? Could it be an infection in her gut? The probiotic would help if so. Does she have regular bowel movements? That is, could she be constipated?
> 
> Glad she is doing better.


Molly had a bad episode of pancreatitis a couple of years ago and has been stable on a low fat diet ever since. The main symptom really is she is grumpy and grouchy with other dogs and not her usual sociable self with people. The first blood test she had was 4 weeks ago and she was sick that morning - the vets comment from examining her was he was sure it was nothing to do with her pancreatitis from how bright and active she was  but the blood test suggested otherwise so that is what she is being treated for.

She has been generally happier since starting the medicine with her food and I have adjusted her diet further to make sure it is as low fat as I can make it - but around once a week she has a day where she is unhappy and grumpy again. In that month she has had a day of frantic grass eating, been sick once and had a few times of not as good as I want bowel movements but generally not bad. 

Today is a good day and I have my happy bouncy girl back and I just want to try and get diet and medicines right so she stays like that as I am sure on the bad days she is in pain


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

.... and after a good couple of days she is poorly again  really hope we can get on top of things soon for her. Blood tests on Friday.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Molly picks up quickly. Living with a chronic condition is rubbish.
2nd you have given Molly Moo the very best life, she is really, really lucky to have you.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Molly and poor you, it is dreadful worrying about them. I hope she bounces back quickly.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you 

I was almost certain this morning that we were going to need a vet trip today and probably only reason I did not take her this morning was because my boss was coming up to try and sort out some phones which needs to be done urgently although I did warn him I would be taking her if she got any worse.

Thankfully she picked up a bit during the day and although not great so is better than this morning. Going to further restrict what she is currently eating and split between three meals rather than two to see if that helps at all.


----------

